# 1. aal versuch 2014



## gti-power05 (7. März 2014)

Nabend leute,
so ich wollte von morgen bis sonntag mal einen ansitz starten zielfisch schleie und aal hat vllt. Irgendwer nen paar tips bezüglich köder gewässer ist ein kleiner see von 6 ha tiefste stelle ca 6 m hat einer vlt. Tipps wo ich dieruten ablegen sollte ? Muss einfach ans wasser bei dem wetter da es sich so sehr erwärmt hat die woche denke ich eibentlich zuversichtlich danke schonmal für die tips


----------



## gti-power05 (7. März 2014)

Nabend leute,
so morgen wollte ich ne session starten bis sonntag zielfisch aal und schleie das wetter war so top hier das ich unbedingt ans wasser muss will es versuchen auf schleie und aal hatvllt jemand schon auf eine  von beiden zielfischen gefischt dieses jahr ?vllt ködertips mit dabei? HATTE gedacht das ich es mit tauwurm dendro und mais versuche am futterkorb nur womit soll ich den futterkorb befüllen grundfutter und pellets mal probieren ? Gewässer ist nen kleiner see von ca 7 ha tiefste stelle 6m ruten wollte ich eher an sträuchern und bäumen platzieren oder doch eher in tieferen stellen würde mich über tips und berichte freuen mfg


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (7. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Naja die nächten Tage wirds zwar wärmer, aber das Wasser braucht recht lange um sich richtig zu erwärmen...die Nächte sind teilweise auch noch frostig in der Gegend. Denke ehrlich gesagt nicht das es klappt. Kleine Chance hat man vielleicht an einer flachen Stelle. Würde sehr fein angeln (Pose) und mit einem Wurmstückchen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Welche Wassertemperatur hat der See zur Zeit? Ich halte das Wasser für Aal noch für deutlich zu kalt. Bei uns geht es bei ca.10-13° los.:m


----------



## catchandfun (7. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Einen Versuch ist es immer wert. Wünsche dir viel Erfolg.#6


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Hmm,

kenne selbst ein Gewässer, wo es sehr füh losgeht - allerdings erst Ende März/Mitte April.
Das Wasser jetzt ist noch knacke-kalt #d
Ich denke, ein Versuch auf Weißfisch ist erfolgreicher !

R.S.


----------



## gti-power05 (7. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Wassertemperatur steht bei 8 grad welche stellen würdest du beangeln ?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Auf Aal kannst du es wenn überhaupt nur in den tiefsten Löchern probieren und hoffen, daß dein Köder einem vor's Maul fällt.


----------



## mathei (7. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

unter 10 grad meine erfahrung gleich null. aber wetter passt und du hast zeit, also ab ans wasser.


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Also ab 8 grad geht bei uns in den Kanälen durchaus schon was. Versuch macht kluch


----------



## gti-power05 (7. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Ja versuchen tu ich es auf jeden hab mir überlegt das ich nen pva an den haken binde mit wurmstùcken und flavour kann vllt. Nen extra reiz sein


----------



## zokker (7. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Windgeschützte, flache Stelle suchen. Wenn morgen noch den ganzen Tag die Sonne raufballert könnte was gehen. Als Köder (für Aal) nimmst was sonst dort auch geht. In manchen Seen ist ebend Wurm besser und in manchen Fisch, kann ich Dir nicht sagen, kenne den See ja nicht.
Wenn die Aale anfangen zu laufen sind sie nicht sehr zimperlich, also mußt nicht zu fein angeln. Zum Schlei kann ich Dir nichts sagen, ist zu Gewässerspezifisch.

Gruß und viel Erfolg - berichte mal wie`s lief


----------



## Trollwut (7. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Bei mir geht so langsam auch die Aalzeit los, hab im frühen Frühjahr bisher immer sowohl von Größe, als auch von Anzahl her die besten Fänge gemacht.
Würde zu Tauwurmbündeln raten, da Würmer momentan die Hauptnahrung der Aale sin


----------



## gti-power05 (7. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Ok danke leute werde sonntag auc jedenfall berichten vllt. Auch morgen schon


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

...noch ein Tip:

wie gesagt flache Stellen versuchen, auf die die Sonne möglichst lange stand.

Ich würde leichte Knicklicht-Posen verwenden.

Als Vorfach (wenn keine Aale über 70cm.++ zu erwarten sind),

geschmeidige Geflochtene.

Als Köder haben sich gerade auch im Frühjahr, 2-3 Dendrobena (oder Mistwurmbündel) bewährt.

Das lieben auch Schleien...

Ansonsten : in der Dämmerung am Wasser sein und keinen Lärm (Trampeln) machen .

Ist es dunkel und Du hattest keine Bisse, würde ich nach 3 Stunden gehen.

Petri und berichte !

R.S.


----------



## TrevorMcCox (8. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Habs gestern Abend ca. 5 Stunden lang auf Aal probiert.
Flache stellen in einem 2,50m tiefen Teich beangelt aber leider nichts gefangen.

Der Teich hat in den letzten Tagen viel Sonne bekommen und ich war überzeugt, dass die Temperatur von 9° ausreichen würde um einen Frühjahrsaal an den Haken zu bekommen-leider vergebens.

Ich denke es braucht wohl noch ein paar Sonnentage mehr


----------



## zokker (9. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*



gti-power05 schrieb:


> Ok danke leute werde sonntag auc jedenfall berichten vllt. Auch morgen schon


Na das mir ja ein Früchtchen, ich warte hier die ganze Zeit.

War heute mal W-Temp. messen, aber ist noch zu kalt, morgen würde es bestimmt warm genug sein, aber da bin ich ja wieder auf Arbeit.#d


----------



## Michael.S (9. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Ich glaube vor Mitte März Anfang April wird das nichts mit Aale ,ich habe hier auch einen flachen See tiefe so um die 1,50 ,aber selbst der braucht noch etwas um sich zu erwärmen


----------



## kreuzass (11. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Also ich bin gerade vom zweiten Aalansitz gekommen.
Im Gegensatz zum ersten Versuch gab es heute Abend jede Menge spitze Bisse.
Bis auf einen Biss habe ich keinen verwerten können. Bin zu spät auf Idee gekommen den Wurm aufzuziehen, statt einfach nur mehrfach zu durchstechen.
Einen Untermaßigen konnte ich dann doch noch landen. War aber schon sehr spät und die Bisse wurden immer weniger.

Bei mir handelte es sich um einen kleinen Fluß/Bach. Wassertemperatur heute zwischen 9-10°.

Bei Teichen/Seen soll wohl generell etwas mehr Zeit ins Land gehen, bis die ersten Aale wieder aus dem Stoffwechseltief kommen.

Ich denke, dass du vllt. Mitte/Ende der nächsten Woche etwas mehr Erfolg haben könntest.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (11. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Meine allerersten Aale einer Saison hab ich entweder, zu winterlichen Bedingungen, direkt aus der Steinpackung geholt, oder, bei Frühlingswetter im Flachwasser.

Flach heißt in dem Fall wirklich flach:
:mVöllig verschammte Altwasser, Tiefe 30-50cm!

Die Bisse waren meist nur erahnbar, d.h. immer wenn ich geglaubt habe, die Pose hätte sich verdächtig bewegt, hing bei der Köderkontrolle oft ein Aal dran...


----------



## Daniel SN (11. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

ende märz wird es bei mir wieder los gehen.
hoffentlich kann ich bis dahin schon wieder vernünftig gehen bzw die angel auswerfen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Ich werde am Freitag mal meinen ersten ernsthaften Versuch im DEK starten. In den letzten Jahren gab es immer bei den ersten wärmeren Sonnentagen die ersten Erfolge.
Bin ganz zuversichtlich, dass es auch in diesem Jahr wieder mit der 1. Märzkanalschlange klappt. (Den ersten am 01.03.2014 habe ich bereits in einem Privatteich verbucht)


----------



## Daniel SN (11. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

meine daumen sind gedrückt


----------



## xaru (11. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Wenn das Wetter so Top bleibt werd ich am Samstag mal nen versuch an einem kleinen Graben starten


----------



## Daniel SN (12. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

heute nacht war bei uns wieder frost!


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> heute nacht war bei uns wieder frost!


 

Das ist für mich eher nebensächlich. Habe in den letzten Jahren schon so oft bNachts oder Morgens kratzen müssen, und hatte trotzdem Erfolge zu verbuchen. Die Wassertemperatur entscheidet. Nach meinen Erfahrungen kann man ab 8°C mit den Schlänglern rechnen. Wenn vielleicht auch noch keine Sternstunden. Auf jeden Fall juckts schon derbe....


----------



## kingandre88 (12. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Falls ich am Freitag jemanden finde der mit mir fährt mach ich auch nen Ansitz....Hier ist die Lippe so zwischen 9 und knapp über 10 Grad momentan #h


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Da issa. Wie versprochen


----------



## Katzenwelsjäger (14. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Das läßt hoffen :k Dickes Petri


----------



## phirania (14. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Dickes Petri..#6#6#6
Schönes tierchen.


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Grad noch einen kleinen zander. Zum Glück früh angeschlagen und ganz vorne gehakt. Ist fein wieder abgezockelt


----------



## kingandre88 (14. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri!!!#6


----------



## Corinna68 (15. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Schöne Schlange Petri #6


----------



## zokker (15. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Petri toller aal.
Mit handy fotografiert? Bei dunkelheit hab ich da immer probleme.


----------



## Norge Fan (15. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Super ..........und das auf Ansage #6


----------



## Deep Down (15. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Das ist auch gleich ein guter! Petri!


----------



## Rheinspezie (15. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Petri, ein sehr schöner Aal - genau richtig für die Küche !

Was hatte er denn an Länge - schätze 60-65cm?

Glückwunsch ! #6

R.S.


----------



## nostradamus (15. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Hi,

geiler fang! Besonders zu dieser Zeit!

Nosta


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*



zokker schrieb:


> Petri toller aal.
> Mit handy fotografiert? Bei dunkelheit hab ich da immer probleme.



Ja. Geht eigentlich immer ganz gut. Das muss nicht einmal das aktuellste Gerät sein

Die Länge gut geschätzt. 65cm


----------



## Daniel SN (15. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Na das doch ein prima Saison Auftakt mit dem Aal Petri.


----------



## mathei (15. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

petri. super saison auftackt


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Jungs die Kanalaale sind heiß. .


----------



## Corinna68 (18. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Sonst gehts dir noch gut |kopfkrat
Petri zu den Schlangen#6


----------



## Pano (18. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Jungs die Kanalaale sind heiß. .



Petri,

zu welcher Tageszeit hast du die Aale denn gefangen und welche Köder bevorzugst du im Frühjahr?


----------



## Aalzheimer (18. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*



Pano schrieb:


> Petri,
> 
> zu welcher Tageszeit hast du die Aale denn gefangen und welche Köder bevorzugst du im Frühjahr?


 
Ganz verteilt gebissen. halb acht, halb elf und Morgens um fünf. Köder im DEK ganz klar Tauwurm.


----------



## Daniel SN (18. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Daumen hoch...


----------



## BronkoderBär (18. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Na dann raus damit bevors n´ andrer tut|kopfkrat


----------



## marcus7 (18. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Wenn das der aktuelle allfang thread für  2014 ist dann hier mein erster .

Ist aber schon von letzter Woche. ..


----------



## xaru (20. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Moin

heut lief es endlich mal richtig gut 78; 74; 65; 52

Waren alle randvoll mit bachflohkrebsen.

hätte bestimmt noch mehr gehen können nur sind mir die Würmer ausgegangen


----------



## Trollwut (20. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Bei mir gehts samstag auch los


----------



## Aalzheimer (21. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*



xaru schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> heut lief es endlich mal richtig gut 78; 74; 65; 52
> 
> ...


 

Sauber Xaru. Schöne Strecke für den März.
Sag mal ich habe ein Frage zu dem Bild mit den ausgenommen Aalen. Vielleicht täuscht es vom Bild auch aber warst du noch nicht fertig oder läßt du die Niere und den Blutfaden zum Schwanz hin drin?

In welchem Gewässer warst du denn Unterwegs?
Werde samstag auch wieder versuchen. Auch wenns Wetter ******* werden soll.


----------



## xaru (21. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

hey aalzheimer,

lass immer bisschen was drin, is gut fürs Aroma 

Spaß bei Seite, hab die danach noch gewaschen, war glaub sogar nochn Stückchen Wurm oder so|supergri

Gewässer ist ein Graben, 2 Meter breit und ca 50 cm tief. 

Lass heut mal Fußball Training sausen und geh lieber nochmal raus, wenns nur halb so gut läuft wie gestern wirds auch heute wieder top.


----------



## xaru (22. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Gestern wars zäh wie gummi, ein biss, ein aal um die 70


----------



## Tim1986 (22. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Hallo zusammen. Höre immer nur von fängen in kleinen flachen gräben. Hat schon jemand welche im mittellandkanal gefangen. Wenn ja an was für stellen und tageszeiten? Steinpackungen spundwand wendestellen oder so?


----------



## SveMa (22. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Ich war gestern an der Elbe unterwegs, zwar kein Aal, aber eine kleine 23 cm Quappe an der Strömungskante zum Hauptstrom.


----------



## Bremer82 (22. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*



Reppentowner schrieb:


> Ich war gestern an der Elbe unterwegs, zwar kein Aal, aber eine kleine 23 cm Quappe an der Strömungskante zum Hauptstrom.



In welchen Bereich der Elbe wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## SveMa (22. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Ich war in Hamburg/Altengamme an der Spundwand in Position gegangen.

Die Wollhandkrabben scheinen aber auch schon wieder zahlreich aus ihren Verstecken zu krabbeln |uhoh:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (22. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*



Tim1986 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Höre immer nur von fängen in kleinen flachen gräben. Hat schon jemand welche im mittellandkanal gefangen. Wenn ja an was für stellen und tageszeiten? Steinpackungen spundwand wendestellen oder so?



Kannste knicken. Wird wohl erst Ende April was. Letztes Jahr im April habe ich die sowohl an flachen Wendestellen als auch recht tiefen Stellen hinter der Steinpackung gefangen


----------



## dimak (22. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Die Aale beißen schon ganz ordentlich in den Kanälen, zumindest in NRW.


----------



## Der_WeiherAngler (22. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Ich hab gestern mit nem Freund beim ersten aalansitz dieses Jahres zwei 70er Aale und nen 40er erbeutet ^^ lässt sich schonmal Super an des Jahr ^^ es war ein flacher See 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel SN (22. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Na ihr macht mir Mut...!
Ich muss auch wieder den Schlangen nach stellen doch vorher muss der Rücken wieder genesen und mein Freund mit dem Boot aus England wieder da sein. Letztes Jahr war schon Top aber dieses Jahr muss noch besser werden...


----------



## zokker (22. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

@ Daniel SN
Mach Dir mal kein Kopf, bei uns in MV ist noch nicht viel los mit Aal, wird ja doch ertst mal wieder kälter. Werd erst mal richtig gesund. Bist schon aus`n Krankenhaus?
Gruß und gute Besserung.


----------



## MarcoZG (23. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*



zokker schrieb:


> @ Daniel SN
> Mach Dir mal kein Kopf, *bei uns in MV ist noch nicht viel los mit Aa*l, wird ja doch ertst mal wieder kälter. Werd erst mal richtig gesund. Bist schon aus`n Krankenhaus?
> Gruß und gute Besserung.


Kann ich und weitere Kumpels bestätigen


----------



## Daniel SN (23. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Ja das Krankenhaus hab ich hinter mir gelassen. Zum Glück! 
Danke für die Info über MV. Dann kann ich mich ja noch einmal entspannt zurück legen und das Kribbeln in den Fingern etwas unterdrücken. 
Aber dennoch ruft mich der Zander und den kann ich nicht lange warten lassen.


----------



## zokker (23. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Wadd der Zander ruft Dich???
Mich ruft immer bloss meine Frau.
Ich muß, sie ruft..........


----------



## Daniel SN (23. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Ja tut er... Meine ist da sehr verständnisvoll auch wenn sie mir grad ein Verbot ausgesprochen hat damit ich mich schonen kann.


----------



## Trollwut (23. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Mein erster Aalversuch brachte 5 Bisse, 3 Aale zwischen 60 und 70 und eine extrem schlechte Nachtruhe. Morgen gehts wieder auf die Schlangen


----------



## zokker (23. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Mein erster Aalversuch brachte 5 Bisse, 3 Aale zwischen 60 und 70 und eine extrem schlechte Nachtruhe. Morgen gehts wieder auf die Schlangen



Dein Fischzähler zählt nicht. Kaputt???


----------



## Trollwut (23. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Der kommt nicht hinterher 
Und morgen gehts ja schon weiter. Der arme Zähler


----------



## Aalzheimer (24. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*



Tim1986 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Höre immer nur von fängen in kleinen flachen gräben. Hat schon jemand welche im mittellandkanal gefangen. Wenn ja an was für stellen und tageszeiten? Steinpackungen spundwand wendestellen oder so?


 
Definitiv gibt es auch dort schon Aale zu fangen. Mein Kumpel und seine Frau hatten Samstag einen Kurzansitz bis 10:00 Uhr. Ergebnis 3 ordentliche Schlängler. Gefangen sowohl in der Fahrt als auch mit der Stellfisch an der "Packung". Also wer bei uns momentan geht, fängt auch, wenn auch (noch) nicht mit der Bissfrequenz vom letzten Jahr.


----------



## Corinna68 (24. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Unser Aalansitz war auch erfolgreich,wir mußten zwar nach etwa 15 Aalen um 21 Uhr abbrechen um nicht noch mehr Aale unnötig zu verletzen,aber es ist schön festzustellen das Satzaale ins Gewässer gekommen sind.#6


----------



## kridkram (24. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Moin, hab gestern Abend auch den ersten Aalversuch gestartet. 3-4 zaghafte Bisse und ein dickes Rotauge, mehr war nicht. Ich hatte mich in ein flaches Seitental unserer Talsperre gesetzt, max 70 cm tief, Wassertemperatur war 10°C, Talsperre ist in suedwest Sachsen.

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aalbubi (25. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Gestern 4 Aale gefangen,
2 Mini Winis und 2 von ca 45 und 50 cm.
Sehr viele Bisse auch versaut


----------



## Burney (26. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Hey,

hatte bereits Glück in einem flachen Abschnitt eines ehemaligen Altrheinarmes in 2 1/2 Stunden einen schönen Aal von 70 cm zu verhaften

Gruß


----------



## Shortay (26. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Ich will au endlich ;( aber ihr macht mir echt Hoffnung fürs we!!!


----------



## Der_WeiherAngler (26. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Am Samstag gehn wir auch nochmal - vielleicht lassen sich wie letzten Freitag noch ein paar ü70 Aale verführen 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## The_Pitbull (26. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

So komm grad wieder rein 3std am Wasser gewesen Hammer.Damit hab ich nicht gerechnet von 45-60cm alles dabei 4stck.Etliche Fehlbisse noch gehabt:lLG Pitti


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (28. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Hallo

 Wie schaut es in der Elbe ,gibt es schon die ersten Aale ?


----------



## The_Pitbull (29. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

So war heute auch wieder auf Aal 6stck sinds diesmal geworden.Waren 45-60cm groß:vik:LG Pitti


----------



## Shortay (29. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Petri!! Und bei uns geht wieder gar nix, hoff in der nacht geht noch was 

gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## kingandre88 (29. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Gestern an der Lippe gabs nix...boch nichtmal n Biss.....Kollege hatte n Kaulbarsch...
Petri an die Fänger|wavey:


----------



## aelos (30. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Moinsen..heute gehts los das erstemal im diesem jahr..bin schon gespannt..wetter spielt mit mond passt auch alles tipi topi jetzt müssen nur noch die schleicher laufen.. mein angelplatz wird an der hamme sein.|wavey:


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (30. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*



kingandre88 schrieb:


> Gestern an der Lippe gabs nix...boch nichtmal n Biss.....Kollege hatte n Kaulbarsch...
> Petri an die Fänger|wavey:



Kann identisches Ergebnis von meinem ersten Versuch an der Ruhr vermelden, bis auf einen Kaulbarsch gab es nix.
Petri #h


----------



## Pano (31. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*



aelos schrieb:


> Moinsen..heute gehts los das erstemal im diesem jahr..bin schon gespannt..wetter spielt mit mond passt auch alles tipi topi jetzt müssen nur noch die schleicher laufen.. mein angelplatz wird an der hamme sein.|wavey:



Moinsen,

wie wars an der Hamme, warst du erfolgreich und hast du vor oder hinter der Ritterhuder Schleuse gefischt? 

Konnte dort früher nur Schnürsenkel verhaften und Brassen ohne Ende!


----------



## aelos (31. März 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Moinsen also die erhofften aale blieben aus..jedoch könnte ich 2 schleien verhaften..30cm 49 cm..|wavey:


----------



## HAPE-1909 (3. April 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Ich wollte morgen abend auch den ersten Versuch an meinem Hausgewässer (Fluss) starten.

Was meint ihr, wo die Chancen höher liegen?

Flussabschnitt vor dem Wehr (ca. 1-2 m tief)

oder Flussabschnitt hinter dem Wehr (0-1 m tief)

Im Sommer wird an beiden Seiten gut gefangen, allerdings ist der flachere Abschnitt etwas schnellfließender als der tiefere. 

Tendenziell würde ich mich ans flachere Wasser setzen und mich an ein paar Gumpen hinsetzen, wo das Wasser langsamer fließt...

Oder genau andersum?


----------



## Trollwut (5. April 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Heute um 17 uhr beim karpfenfeedern erwischt . Hatte sich den kompletten ranzen mit meinem grundfutter vollgeschlagen.
Ich hab nicht schlecht gestaunt 
2 pfund, 83 cm


----------



## Daniel SN (5. April 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Petri. In spätestens 2 Wochen geht's bei mir auch wieder los.


----------



## MichaelEichhorn (5. April 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Hey,
heute leider ohne Aalerfolg an der Kieswäsch in Kulmbach


----------



## Carsten Coerdt (6. April 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Hallo Boardies

Freitag Abend von 17 - 24 Uhr mit 2 Mann an der Lippe in Bork gewesen . 6 Ruten --- kein Aal --- 1 Kauli . Dauert wohl noch etwas . |wavey:


----------



## Stachelflosse (6. April 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Hallo zusammen,

hatte am Freitag gleiches Erlebnis wie Carsten Coert: 1 Kauli und ansonsten nichts. Noch nicht mal nen Zupfer.

Allerdings hat´s zwischendurch ordentlich geraubt! Und da waren Platscher dabei, die nicht von einem kleinen Fischchen waren:k.

Nun ja, wird wohl noch etwas dauern, bis ich dem Main den ersten Aal der Saison entlocken kann....

@Trollwut,
bist Du am Main in und um Marktheidenfeld unterwegs??


----------



## Trollwut (6. April 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Hey,
ich fische nichtmehr im Main auf Aal. Ich denke das ist bei dem Bestand nicht mehr sinnvoll und waidgerecht. Außerdem hab ich keine Lust auf permanent Grundeln :m

Ich angel nurnoch im Klostersee Triefenstein auf Aal, wenn man weiß wo und wie sind 5 Stück in der Nacht schnell gefangen. Der Vorteil von einem See sind natürlich auch die jederzeit möglichen Armdicken Meteraale. Ich selbst bin zwar nie über Ende 90er hinausgekommen, aber der Meteraal kommt schon noch


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. April 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Überall der gleiche Tenor vom wochenende. Auch bei mir und meinem Kumpel gab es am Kanal nicht mal mehr einen Zupfer. Nach dem kleinen Zwischenhoch brutal ausgebremst


----------



## Trollwut (7. April 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Ich guck heut Abend mal, ob das so stimmt, was ihr erzählt.


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. April 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich guck heut Abend mal, ob das so stimmt, was ihr erzählt.


 
Heute ist ja auch schon wieder ein paar Tage später.
Kann mich aber bisher nicht beschweren. Anfang April hatte ich  noch nicht so oft 8 gute Aale gefangen.
Aber das letzte Jahr wird nur schwer zu toppen sein denke ich.


----------



## Trollwut (7. April 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*



Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Heute ist ja auch schon wieder ein paar Tage später.
> Kann mich aber bisher nicht beschweren. Anfang April hatte ich  noch nicht so oft 8 gute Aale gefangen.
> Aber das letzte Jahr wird nur schwer zu toppen sein denke ich.




Naja, Freitag Nachmittag hatte ich ja sogar einen als Beifang. abends war ich dann nur auf Karpfen draußen.


----------



## ihle76 (7. April 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Ich war gestern Abend zum 3. mal am See auf Aal, aber immer noch nichts mit Aal, aber dafür einen Hecht 76 cm


----------



## ihle76 (7. April 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

da ist er


----------



## ihle76 (7. April 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

da ist er


----------



## The_Pitbull (7. April 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

So komm grad wieder rein.3 Aale sinds geworden 45-55cm.Waren  sehr wenig Bisse diesmal.Aber ich bin Zufrieden|wavey:.LG Pitti


----------



## Bassey (8. April 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*



ihle76 schrieb:


> Ich war gestern Abend zum 3. mal am See auf Aal, aber immer noch nichts mit Aal, aber dafür einen Hecht 76 cm





ihle76 schrieb:


> da ist er




Ich normal keiner der Fangbilder zerreisst, aber du weißt, dass der Hecht auch noch Schonzeit hat?


----------



## Trollwut (8. April 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

1Biss auf Krebs, 2 auf Wurm, einen Aal bis jetzt


----------



## Bassey (8. April 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Wie köderst du Krebse denn an? Hier gibt es (leider) auch die Kamberkrebse welche als Köder ja keinem Verbot unterliegen...


----------



## Trollwut (8. April 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Ich hake sie einfach von unten nach oben durch den Schwanz, an der Stelle, wo Schwanz und Hinterleib zusammengenietet sind.  Die Stelle, wo der Krebs bei ner Häutung normal aufbricht.
Würde eher zu den kleineren Exemplaren raten. Hab schon oft gesehn, dass nur der Vorderkörper abgebissen am Ufer lag, und der Schwanz wohl gemampft wurde.
Alternativ geht auch mit der Ködernadel unter dem Rückenpanzer durch und aufziehen. Ist aber nicht nötig.
Gerade wo die vorkommen, sind sie ein sehr guter Köder auf Aal, Waller, Karpfen, etc, da die je nach Vorkommensgröße n großen Teil der natürlichen Nahrung ausmachen. Normal ziehen die sich blitzschnell in die Steine zurück, aber wenn einer am Haken hängt liegt der nunmal auf dem Präsentierteller. Noch dazu wird der nicht von anderen Krebsen vom Haken gezupft, und für kleinere Fische is der Panzer zu hart. Ein natürlicher Boilie sozusagen.


----------



## Corinna68 (8. April 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*



Bassey schrieb:


> Ich normal keiner der Fangbilder zerreisst, aber du weißt, dass der Hecht auch noch Schonzeit hat?



Bei uns hat er keine Schonzeit mehr#d ,also kann er ihn auch mitnehmen 
#6Und dickes Petri an die Fänger


----------



## Carsten Coerdt (26. April 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Und hoch damit


----------



## Fun Fisher (26. April 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*



Carsten Coerdt schrieb:


> Und hoch damit



Den Thread hier brauchen wir doch gar nicht mehr, wir haben doch jetzt wieder unseren 
Aktuelle Aalfänge 2014-Thread. #h


----------



## Daniel SN (26. April 2014)

*AW: 1. aal versuch 2014*

Hier gibt's zur zeit viele Aal Themen. So viele Fotos habe immer garnicht. Lach


----------

